# Vegetable Growing



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

We just moved to a new house which was really stressful but it’s an old farmhouse in the countryside and I get to have a big vegetable patch now. I have cucumbers, tomatoes, potatoes, climbing beans, peas, squash, courgette, cabbage, kale, kohl rabi and beetroot going so far. Does anyone else grow their own food? What are your favourites?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 2, 2018)

I love your house!! My hubby is our gardener, so we do have fresh herbs and veggies. If it were up to me, we'd have a couple of tomato plants. We have tomatoes for summer eating and I stew and freeze what we can't eat, cherry tomatoes for salads, and roma tomatoes for a roasted tomato-basil soup recipe I love. "We" also grow squash, 2 kinds of beans, bell peppers, cucumbers, asparagus, fingerling potatoes, rhubarb and raspberries. This year we are trying out a couple of eggplants for the first time. Herbs are oregano, basil, rosemary and chives.


----------



## earlene (Jul 2, 2018)

I love your vegetable patch, *Saponista*!  Congratulations on your fabulous new home.

Although my husband built me two good sized raised garden beds several years ago, I don't grow my own veggies anymore.  I did for the first few years, but the growing season here is so very short and I am away so very much, it just wasn't working out very well.

When we lived in our last home in California, with a fabulously long growing season, I had a pretty good sized garden all to myself, about the size of a standard housing lot or as I liked to call it, my garden farm.  I grew every kind of veggie I could manage in that climate zone, which were many.  I loved cooking with squash blossoms, so I grew lots of different squashes.  I loved fresh greens, so I grew spinach, lettuce, kale, mustard, arugula, and whatnot.  I grew onions and artichokes and beets and carrots and various beans.  My granddaughter even had her own garden patch (fenced off for her with a sign we made especially for her garden) where she chose her own plants and tended them whenever she visited, which was frequently.

I miss that long growing season and temperate climate.  Of course I did spend about 8 hours per day in my garden, what with digging, planting, weeding (no insecticides for me), harvesting, washing (I had an outdoor washing station for my veggies), and just all around climbing up and down the hillside.  My garden was on a hillside, and it was a lovely setting.  If we still had that garden, though, I would not be traveling as much as I do, or I'd just have to let the poison oak take it over and kill the veggies.  That's part of what required so many hours per day to maintain my lovely garden.  I had to fight the poison oak that wanted to take over the countryside.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm in Florida, my growing season is in weeks due to the heat and bugs. So far the only thing that survived this far is...broccoli! I was suprised. The bok choy greens types do the best until the bugs move in. My "guest" cherry tomatoes (darn squirrels) went about 100 tomoatoes each before wilting, although a new one appeared in another pot so I'll let it grow there. Onions and garlic do survive here but I didn't plant any this year (oops). My sunflowers looked cool for a few weeks, but were a lot of work for weeding (I read that weeds don't survive aorund them, I did not find that to be true). I would LOVE to grow my own food! Tried hydroponics for a while, gave up after some unknown insect ate all of my 4-6 foot pepper/tomatoe plants overnight once. I still have the equipment so I may try that again...


----------



## Misschief (Jul 2, 2018)

We're very lucky here. The Okanagan is a fantastic agricultural area. We're also lucky that our landlord has an extra, empty lot with a garden, if we want to use it. All that said, my husband's job is gardening/landscape maintenance at our local college. After eight or more hours of looking after the college, the last thing he wants to do is more gardening. I love the idea of gardening but don't really care for the actual job of gardening. That said, I do have herbs -- sage, thyme, oregano, rosemary, a bay tree, lovage, mint (2 kinds), and more. We also have a couple of varieties of tomatoes in pots, mostly for the grandkids to nibble on and for salads.

Around the yard, the landlord and previous tenants have planted grapes, raspberries, and strawberries. They're available for any of the tenants (4 suites in our building) to pick if they're so inclined.

Here in the Okanagan, there's so much produce available most of the year that it really isn't worth it for us to put in the work of a garden. Right now, the cherries are coming on strong; apricots are coming shortly, peas, corn... the list is almost endless. Later, the peaches, apples, pears, vegetables of ALL kinds... and they're not that expensive, really.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

I love seeing other people’s gardens. Would love to see some more pics!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 2, 2018)

Your new home and garden are lovely, Saponista! Congratulations on both! 

I have very limited space in my yard for a traditional veggie garden (the pool and our 2 orange trees pretty much take up all the space), but I was able to find a wonderful solution with an aeroponic contraption that my sister happens to sell called a Tower Garden (I wrote all about it *here* ) .

Anyway, it's packed away in hibernation at the moment until August. That's when I'll be setting it up again for the next growing season. I live in the southwestern US in a perpetually sunny, desert climate where I'm able to grow veggies in my Tower from August all the way through the fall, winter, spring, and up until June when I dismantle it and pack it away. I could actually keep it going all year round if I were so inclined, but our summers are so brutally hot here that it's just not worth the extra effort for me to keep it running throughout the height of them.

I can grow pretty much anything in my Tower except for trees of course, root vegetables, corn, grapes and certain types of berries. The things I've regularly been growing in it are tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, basil, cilantro, strawberries, celery, mint, collard greens, lettuce, kale, chard, bok choy, stevia, and various other leafy greens and herbs.  

I'll be starting seeds here soon for my August planting. I'm exited to get things going again!


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 2, 2018)

Love your house and garden. Beautiful!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 2, 2018)

Ooooh the stevia is interesting, do you make a sugar substitute with it? Wonder if it’s hot enough for me to try! Your tower garden sounds really interesting!


----------



## amd (Jul 2, 2018)

Chris and I both had gardens before we got married and moved (or moved and married as that was the actual order of events). At my old house I had blueberry bushes, several types of mint, cucumbers, green peppers, tomatoes, potatoes, green beans, garlic, one year I tried lettuce with no success, and I grew one watermelon. Chris' garden was mostly salsa and strawberries, although one year he planted pumpkins... but they were decorative not eating kind, lol.

Last summer we didn't plant anything at the new house, although it did come with a huge raspberry patch. This summer we couldn't agree where to put the garden (he wants to dig up one of the flower beds, I want to dig up the middle of the yard), so we have a cherry tomato and a beefsteak tomato planted in 5 gallon buckets. I had garlic planted in a bucket, but the dang neighborhood squirrel dug them all up. We did just buy two blueberry plants because Chris decided he didn't want to mess with transplanting the bushes from my old house, so those are going in the ground the end of this week when we do the landscaping on that side of the house.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 3, 2018)

I dont have a yard but i have space on my roof, so I have my plants there. They are all in pots (except for oir huge lemon tree, but that was planted by my grandma 40 something years ago). For my potted plata this year I tries cherry tomatos and they are going strong! Last year i had tomatillos. I also tried cucumbers but someone keeps eating the plans when they are too young (birds is my guess). I have rosemary, mint, basil, marjoram, alfalfa and hoja santa. I also have a small orange tree on a pot and two grapefruit trees that are just babies. 
My guess is that this comes from two grandparents that enjoy gardening.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 3, 2018)

I have chickens and a wild bunny living in my yard 
Therefore there is only the Flowers, Mints and Wormwood that are fenced off from the chickens.  It was there before they were.
  Meh, I at least have something Green 

When I buy my own place I will have a garden and hope it is a pretty as all of yours are !


----------



## Susie (Jul 3, 2018)

We just got moved into the house, but I am lobbying hard to get the garden bed in in time for fall planting (which should start in a month in my area).  I just found the kitchen yesterday, though.  And my hubby has not found his work shoes yet, so I am not holding my breath on getting the garden in on time.  Might be easier to start some fall tomatoes and cucumbers in pots.  I also have a hen house waiting for a run to be built before I can get some pullets.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2018)

Saponista said:


> Ooooh the stevia is interesting, do you make a sugar substitute with it? Wonder if it’s hot enough for me to try! Your tower garden sounds really interesting!



So far, I've only gotten as far as gradually harvesting the leaves and drying them, but my plan is to use my collection of dried leaves to try making my own stevia glycerite to sweeten my tea. I've tasted my leaves both fresh and dried and they are nicely sweet with a subtle hint of a licorice aftertaste. 

I hear you can grow stevia in cooler climates as long as you make sure to bring it indoors before the first frost hits, and don't place it back outside until it warms up again.


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2018)

The stevia plant I bought a few weeks ago said that it dies down now (winter) and comes back in summer again. My plant had it's leaves eaten by snails as we have had a lot of rain, so won't know if it's still ok. I think I'll just plant it in the vege patch and see how it goes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 4, 2018)

Alas, our gardening days are pretty much over... too much work for us. So this thread is a treat -- to see what all you all are growing. (Drool)  However, when my lavender in 3 whisky barrels outside my office window failed to make it through last winter, I dug it up and couldn't resist putting in a few seeds -- Sugar Babies watermelon in one; acorn squash in another one, and one determinate roma tomato plant in the third. I had chives coming up every year until this past one. That container is lying fallow. I've always had herbs growing, including chamomile, but they're all gone now except for a barrel of comfrey, which I'm in the process of digging out.  We plan on putting shade-loving perennials in there.


----------



## Relle (Jul 4, 2018)

I'd keep the comfrey as it's good for making a 'tea' to nourish the plants.
https://harvesttotable.com/how_to_make_comfrey_manure_tea/


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 4, 2018)

Relle said:


> I'd keep the comfrey as it's good for making a 'tea' to nourish the plants.
> https://harvesttotable.com/how_to_make_comfrey_manure_tea/


Interesting. Thanks for that link, Relle. I've had my "comfrey patch" for so long I can't even remember when I first started it. I haven't harvested and dried comfrey for a year now and, as with drying/storing all my other herbs, it's just more work than pleasure. I've become sucha lazy daisy... buying herbs at Monterey Bay Spice Company makes so much more sense to me at this time in my life.


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 5, 2018)

Something ate ALL of the leaves on my Rhubarb.  I'm ok with it as it never really gets very big.  But it looks like a skeleton.  Just the stalks and the veins of the leaves are still there .
I do have this next to the Pond that is blooming nicely but I have forgotten what it is.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 5, 2018)

Lin -- the viney plant with fuschia flowers and maple-like leaves looks like cranesbill (aka hardy geranium.)

I have no idea what could eat rhubarb leaves and survive all that oxalic acid. Sounds like an insect the way you describe how the leaf ribs are left behind. Or maybe a cultural problem that's causing the leaves to slowly die?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 5, 2018)

@DeeAnna That makes sense from the leaves ! I got it 2 years ago from the clearance bin all shriveled .
I admit I am not a very good gardener.  I like for mother Nature to take care of things... she does it so much better 
here is the Rhubarb, my front little (basically Mint) garden that Mr. Bun Bun lives in.  It has my Echinacea just about to bloom, German Chamomile, Spearmint, Lemon balm (somewhere near the strawberries where I don't know if they are still alive), WormWood and some Day-lilies.  I do NOT water this.  But it gets better now that it is 4 years old 
Then my back area Pond.  With Cute sitting area that we don't sit at jhahahaha







Don't mind the "grass" in front of the Pond.  Grass seed doesn't work if you don't water it  lol


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the photos -- my curiosity was getting the best of me. It really does look like some critter has been chomping away at those rhubarb leaves. I hope the stomach-ache was worth it.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 5, 2018)

My Juliette Tomato is over 2 meters high,  some of them red already .  I try to have celeric,  tomatos, peppers.  Spinach, a lot of lettuce, Parsley root,  Colhrabi,  Zuccini ,  I like yellow the most.  I grow a lot of herbs,  a lot


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 5, 2018)

As you can probably tell, tomatoes are my favorite. I can never have too many. There's nothing like growing your own vegetables. I envy all of your sunny space, my yard is quite shady, but enough sun for these.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 5, 2018)

You're giving me tomato envy right now (they are my favorite, too)! What kinds do you have up there^^^? I'm going to give Opalka  and Black Prince a try and see how they do in my aeroponic tower.


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Jul 5, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Something ate ALL of the leaves on my Rhubarb.  I'm ok with it as it never really gets very big.  But it looks like a skeleton.  Just the stalks and the veins of the leaves are still there .
> View attachment 31077



Lin, I have heard of possum eating rhubarb leaves. A few summers ago when it was dirt dry I had wild turkeys and deer eating my rhubarb, out of desperation I'm sure. I planted swiss chard on the other side of the yard for the deer (they loved me for that, it's like chocolate for them). My dad managed turkey control - I didn't ask, he didn't tell. Is it possible your chickens are munching on them?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nope, That whole section is fenced off.  You can see on the Left is the chicken run, below under the pic is a tunnel of wire as well.  They don't get on the deck and there is no way for a Opossum to get in the yard due to other fencing..
I am thinking it is slugs ? or some kind of bug.  The leaves last year got eaten too but not like this, just big holes .  Only other thing in the back yard could be a chipmunk but I doubt it is him and he isn't going to be around much longer !

Oh those garden pics are so pretty !  And all those tomatoes !  yum !!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 5, 2018)

navigator9 said:


> As you can probably tell, tomatoes are my favorite. I can never have too many. There's nothing like growing your own vegetables. I envy all of your sunny space, my yard is quite shady, but enough sun for these.
> View attachment 31085
> View attachment 31086




Oooooh I have a load of different tomato varieties too. They are only just flowering though. I hope they turn out as good as yours! I’m also growing Crystal lemon cucumbers which should be interesting!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 5, 2018)

I also love tomato and have at least 5 varieties, if not more


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 5, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> You're giving me tomato envy right now (they are my favorite, too)! What kinds do you have up there^^^? I'm going to give Opalka  and Black Prince a try and see how they do in my aeroponic tower.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


IL, that pic is from last summer, it will be a while before I see tomatoes this season, although I have had a few Sungold cherry tomatoes...so sweet! The ones in the pic are Cherokee Purple (had a lot of catfacing, that needed to be cut off, so I didn't grow those again this year) Also, Black Krim, Stupice and Paul Robeson. Paul Robeson was my favorite, so I'm growing it again. Also this year, some yellow heirlooms, Chocolate Sprinkles cherry tomatoes, the Sungolds, a mystery heirloom, Early Girl, and a couple of others I forget at the moment. I can eat them for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Our tomato season is so short here, you have to eat them while you can. I will keep Opalka and Black Prince in mind for next year. So many tomatoes to try, so little time!!!  Here is a yummy tomato sauce for when the cherries start coming in faster than you know what to do with them. https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...-15-minute-burst-cherry-tomato-sauce-56390060


----------



## earlene (Jul 5, 2018)

When I grew tomatoes and had more than I knew what to do with, I made sun-dried tomatoes.  I love sun-dried tomatoes and sun-dried tomato pesto on pasta, too.  Those cherry tomatoes make the perfect sized sun-dried tomatoes.

It's so easy living here in the midwest to make them right inside your car parked outside in the sun.  Cut them in half, spread out on a tray and drizzle with olive oil, then place that tray inside your car on the dashboard so the sun beats down on the windshield.  I don't really remember how long it took, but on a really hot day, they're pretty much ready the same day.  If they're not dry enough, go for a second day.  Bottle and cover with olive oil in a ball jar and keep in fridge if you plan to use right away.  Or can according to your normal canning procedures.

I also love fried green tomatoes, so loved when the end of season was coming, but knew the tomotoes wouldn't ripen before the next frost.  I'd make fried green tomatoes every day as long as possible.  I also pickled green tomatoes.  Hubby didn't like the pickled green tomatoes, though.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 5, 2018)

Last year, when we were swimming in cherry tomatoes, I tried this recipe. I liked it so much we are growing eggplant this year. 
https://smittenkitchen.com/2008/01/rigatoni-with-eggplant-puree/
I'm also happy to share my favorite roasted red pepper and tomato soup recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jul 5, 2018)

I have garden envy on the edibles, just didn't have time to make a garden.  Too much else going on.  I did plant 11 tomato plants, even dug nice holes for them in a new spot, but the grass (and weeds) are so tall around them I can barely see them.  Only one has had fruit yet, it's been a late year for tomatoes here, and the competition with the weeds and grass for nutrients probably isn't helping them.  

IrishLass, I'm eventually going to have to try one of the towers.  I have a lot of flower beds so already spend way too much time weeding, I see the value in soil-less gardening, that's for sure! But I enjoy my plants and plant a lot to feed our bees and other insects so I won't go completely soil-less.  Trying that is a few years off, probably, though, a lot of other things on the "to buy" list first.  

As for what I do grow, other than various flowers, there is a lot of mint and rosemary--my favorites--as well as some German chamomile, a number of vitex (chaste tree) to feed the honeybees, butterfly bushes, comfrey, bee balm, and a lot of clover and dandelions.  We actually have talked about tossing out dandelion seed to grow even more dandelions, since they are the first source of protein for the bees in late winter, about the end of January here.  My husband also has been known to make some good dandelion wine.   We also have some elderberry bushes but I never seem to get to the berries before the birds do.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jul 6, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I'm also happy to share my favorite roasted red pepper and tomato soup recipe if anyone is interested.



Dibbles, I'd be interested in that recipe.  It sounds yummy.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 6, 2018)

The farmer's market near me has this sheep milk dairy that makes this awesome basil peppercorn spreadable cheese. About twice a month I go there and buy the cheese, a loaf of bread and some ugly tomatoes - which have the best flavor! - and make open faced sandwiches and eat that all day!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 6, 2018)

BeesKnees said:


> Dibbles, I'd be interested in that recipe.  It sounds yummy.


Here you are - I hope you like it! A couple of things I've learned: smash the garlic cloves with the flat side of a large knife and set on top of the onions or peppers to keep from burning. I now have a dedicated vegetable roasting pan because of the balsamic vinegar. I roast a lot of veggies so it's okay for me, but you may want to line your pan with parchment or foil. I love balsamic vinegar and always add a bit extra. It isn't necessary to cut the romas, but if you want to sprinkle with vinegar, cut them in half lengthwise and place cut side up on baking sheet. I don't add salt/pepper to the veggies before they are roasted and add to the soup while it is simmering.

Roasted Red Pepper & Tomato Soup
Preheat oven to 400 
8 Roma tomatoes 
2 red peppers - seeded and quartered (any color is fine, red is just prettiest)
1 red onion, sliced thick (keep the slices whole)
5 cloves garlic, peeled
4 tbsp balsamic vinegar (I use more)
Salt & pepper 
Basil to taste (fresh when I have it, dried when I don't)
6 oz. tomato paste
4 cups vegetable or chicken stock or broth

Arrange vegetables on sheet pan with sides, sprinkle with salt and pepper.

Sprinkle balsamic vinegar over vegetables and roast 40 minutes, turning if necessary
Put in food processor or blender (keep one side of blender lid open for steam to escape) and puree, in batches if necessary
Put pureed vegetables in saucepan and add tomato paste, stock and basil.

Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 6, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Here you are - I hope you like it! A couple of things I've learned: smash the garlic cloves with the flat side of a large knife and set on top of the onions or peppers to keep from burning. I now have a dedicated vegetable roasting pan because of the balsamic vinegar. I roast a lot of veggies so it's okay for me, but you may want to line your pan with parchment or foil. I love balsamic vinegar and always add a bit extra. It isn't necessary to cut the romas, but if you want to sprinkle with vinegar, cut them in half lengthwise and place cut side up on baking sheet. I don't add salt/pepper to the veggies before they are roasted and add to the soup while it is simmering.
> 
> Roasted Red Pepper & Tomato Soup
> Preheat oven to 400
> ...



Thanks dibbles, we just got a chest freezer so I am planning on freezing some different ore made soups for the winter. I will be sure to give this a go


----------



## Saponista (Jul 6, 2018)

My chioggia beets harvested today. Might also make borscht.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 6, 2018)

Saponista, those are beautiful!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 6, 2018)

navigator9 said:


> . So many tomatoes to try, so little time!!!



For me, it's so many tomatoes to try, so little space!!!  

Last season, I grew 3 tomato plants in my tower, which was really pushing things seeing as how I also had a cucumber plant and a poblano pepper plant growing in it at the same time. For what its worth, the tower instructions recommend not growing more than 4 heavily-fruiting plants in it at a time......and, ummm.....I had 5.  Everything grew quite well, though- I had lots of 'maters, cukes and peppers, but I also ended up with a wild mass of tangled vines! It was quite the thick jungle! lol

This season, I'm going back to having just 2 tomato plants (the Opalka and Black Prince), in addition to my 1 cucumber and 1 pepper plant. 

The next season after this one, I want to try growing those Sungolds you mentioned (they've been on my list), but I don't know what the other tomato will be yet (there's just soooooo many choices to choose from....ack!!!!). That sauce you posted looks yummy!

I chose the Opalka and Black Prince to grow this season because I was reading that they are very prolific, and they double as being delicious sauce tomatoes _and _quite yummy to eat straight off the vine (tomatoes just aren't worth growing to me if my tastebuds can't also enjoy them fresh off the vine, dagnabit). My plan is to save enough of them to try out in my old world Italian 'Sunday Gravy' recipe. Normally, I make it with store-bought canned Marzano tomatoes, but I really, really want to try making it with home-grown tomatoes.

Fort what it's worth, here's my 'Sunday Gravy' recipe. It's actually a tweaked hybrid that I came up with using 2 different recipes (America's Test Kitchen's recipe and Kenji Lopez Alt's recipe): 

Makes 2 quarts.

-4 (28-ounce) cans whole peeled tomatoes, preferably imported D.O.P. San Marzano tomatoes
-2.5 to 3 lbs. meaty beef neck bones
-1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil (reserve 1 tbsp for searing the meaty neck bones)
-4 tablespoons butter (I use salted) (reserve 1 tbsp. for searing the meaty neck bones)
-8 cloves garlic, finely chopped instead of minced (about 3 tablespoons-worth)
-1 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes (or more to taste)
-1 tablespoon dried oregano
-1 medium carrot, cut into large chunks (adds natural sweetness)
-1 medium sweet onion, split in half (adds natural sweetness)
-2 large, leafy stems/sprigs fresh basil, leave intact (don't use dried, it won't lend the same taste)
-1 strip of dried kombu seaweed (I'm not brave enough to use Kenji's 1 tablespoon fish sauce)
-1/4 cup minced fresh parsley
-1/4 cup minced fresh basil  
-Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 

Directions: For the most part, (i.e., apart from the meat directions, which is an ATK contribution) I pretty much followed Kenji Lopex-Alt's directions:

1. Adjust oven rack to lower position and preheat oven to 300°F. Place tomatoes in a large bowl. Using your hands, crush the tomatoes by squeezing them in your fingers until pieces no larger than 1/2-inch remain. Transfer 3 cups of the now crushed tomatoes to a sealed container and reserve in the refrigerator until step 4.

2. In a large Dutch oven, heat the reserved 1 tbsp. olive oil and 1 tbsp. butter over med-high heat until shimmery. Add the meaty beef neck bones and brown on all sides (takes roughly about 5 to 7 minutes total). Remove Dutch oven from heat and remove bones to a holding plate and set aside. Reduce the heat of the burner from med-high to medium.

3. Add the remaing olive oil and butter to the Dutch oven and return it to the burner which is now on medium heat, and heat until butter is melted. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until softened and fragrant but not browned, about 1 to 2 minutes (be careful not to scorch the garlic....if you do, start over with new garlic). Add pepper flakes and oregano and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add remaining crushed tomatoes, carrot, onion, kombu strip and the large stems of fresh basil, and stir to combine. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer over high heat, then transfer the contents to a large, shallow, oval roasting pan (the kind in which you cook a turkey). From here on out we're going to be cooking this sauce in a roasting pan the oven in order that it can cook evenly and can reduce by half in a timely manner without the chance of it burning without needing to constantly hover over it like a fussy hen. It also caramelizes the top surface, which lends a nice flavor component to it.

3. Cover the roasting pan with lid slightly ajar and transfer to the preheated 300 degreeF oven. Bake at a gentle simmer, stirring once every 1 to 2 hours, until sauce is reduced by about half and darkened to a deep red, about 5 to 6 hours (reduce oven temperature if the sauce is bubbling too rapidly or if the caramelized bits on top begin to turn too dark).

4. When reduced by half, remove roasting pan from oven. Using tongs or a large slotted spoon, remove then discard onion halves, carrots, basil stems, kombu and bones. Leave the pieces of meat from the bones in the sauce, but look them over to remove any fatty bits, then cut the meat into small pieces. Add the reserved, refrigerated tomatoes to sauce and stir to combine (this serves to give the sauce a layer of brightness/freshness). Season generously with salt and pepper and stir in the minced fresh herbs along with a little additional olive oil if desired. Serve immediately, or allow to cool at room temperature, transfer to airtight containers and refrigerate for up to 1 week. Sauce can also be frozen in sealed containers for up to 6 months. It can also be pressure canned for indefinite storage (which I have done with wonderful results).  


IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Jul 6, 2018)

I have sungolds too irishlass. My father in law grows them every year and they are really heavy cropping and taste amazing. I have three plants from him. In total I have 12 tomato plants this year in 7 different varieties lol


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 7, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> For me, it's so many tomatoes to try, so little space!!!
> 
> Last season, I grew 3 tomato plants in my tower, which was really pushing things seeing as how I also had a cucumber plant and a poblano pepper plant growing in it at the same time. For what its worth, the tower instructions recommend not growing more than 4 heavily-fruiting plants in it at a time......and, ummm.....I had 5.  Everything grew quite well, though- I had lots of 'maters, cukes and peppers, but I also ended up with a wild mass of tangled vines! It was quite the thick jungle! lol
> 
> ...



You don't need to explain to me the desire to cram in just one more tomato plant! I'm doing square foot gardening, and have only one bed, but way too many tomatoes in it, and thoroughly understand the "wild mass of tangled vines" you describe. I lost tomatoes last year because I just couldn't find them or get to them, because it was so jungly in that little garden bed. A jungle of tomato plants...kind of heavenly. And like you, I also like to snack on them right off the vine, still warm from the sun, my hands smelling like tomato leaves. It just doesn't get any better than that! Thanks for the Sunday Gravy recipe, it looks delish, and there's little that I enjoy more than some good, homemade tomato sauce with some pasta and a few meatballs. I will be giving this one a try. Happy gardening to you!


----------



## Escott752 (Jul 8, 2018)

This looks so great! We have 4 raised beds. I'm trying my hand at lufa gourds this year!


----------



## Misschief (Jul 8, 2018)

Escott752 said:


> This looks so great! We have 4 raised beds. I'm trying my hand at lufa gourds this year!



Me too! I have 3 luffa plants that I transplanted out of pots this week. We'll see if they survive.


----------



## Escott752 (Jul 9, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Me too! I have 3 luffa plants that I transplanted out of pots this week. We'll see if they survive.


Fingers crossed for you! If this works out I saw some great plans for a little hanging luffa trellis that is supposed to help with drying the gourds without a whole bunch of extra work. Might be worth a try next year!


----------



## David1pro (Jul 9, 2018)

First, let me say I'm envious of everyone who has posted pictures.

I just live in a simple plat filled with "little boxes" in Southern Ohio, but I've worked for the last decade making my back yard my oasis. It's pretty private behind my property with larger lots for the wealthy. I bought the house because it was a wooded wonderland (1/3 acre lot - so the back is likely 1/6 of an acre), but all my trees were Ash, so thanks to the Emerald Ash Borer, they are all gone. Honeysuckle and other smaller items have taken over... I still have several trunks of dead trees that I have been topped for safety (I burn the wood and will take the trunks when I need the wood - all trees dying at once was a bit much). Because my shade canopy left, last year I thought I'd try gardening. I assume I'll do every year for now on. Here's one of my views. 






I've had success with green beans, sweet peas, corn, carrots, tomatoes of all sorts, bell peppers, and watermelon. I look forward to trying new things. 

To the right of the picture above is an elevated bed - had radish and lettuce before it got too hot.




And since it's really hot out, a winter view seems cooling.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 9, 2018)

Your space is lovely. I feel your pain with the loss of your trees. We are steadily losing our oaks to oak wilt. It’s sad to see them go.


----------



## DawninWA (Jul 11, 2018)

I love growing tomatoes.  I have about 30 plants this year, and I think 19 varieties.  I'm trying a bunch of new ones this year, so most have just one plant so I can stuff more varieties in .


----------



## Saponista (Jul 14, 2018)

My Black Russians have succumbed to blossom end rot. It hasn’t rained here in about six weeks which is extremely unusual. I hate to think how the farmers are coping.

Also does anyone make dill pickles? I have some cucumber plants specific for the purpos but the little cucs aren’t ready at the same time. I shoved some in the fridge but they are going soft. A recipe I looked at said soak them in salt water for 24hrs before pickling. Wondering if I can just keep throwing them into the salt water jar as they come ready until I have enough or will the older ones get over salty?


----------



## Terri E (Jul 15, 2018)

We have always grown a fairly large garden, corn, squash, tomatoes, various peppers, potatoes, onions, greasy beans but the past two years it is just a patch of green grass in the field. My hubby had knee replacement surgery and the garden has been too much to do. You can see the green patch in the field that once was our garden.


----------



## DawninWA (Jul 15, 2018)

Big tomatoes are starting to ripen.  In this photo: Mocha Splash, Captain Lucky, Bear Creek, Girl Girl's Weird Thing (yes, that's really its name), Cherokee Green, Pineapple, and Martino's Roma


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 16, 2018)

There is some kind of vine in my back yard that I think is a cuke    It flowered and something started to grow.  Will see what happens to it since I never watered it and don't plan on it.

Also found out that my German Chamomile is Fleabane


----------



## Saponista (Jul 16, 2018)

Terri E said:


> We have always grown a fairly large garden, corn, squash, tomatoes, various peppers, potatoes, onions, greasy beans but the past two years it is just a patch of green grass in the field. My hubby had knee replacement surgery and the garden has been too much to do. You can see the green patch in the field that once was our garden.View attachment 31220



It looks beautiful Terri, what a lovely place to live! 



DawninWA said:


> Big tomatoes are starting to ripen.  In this photo: Mocha Splash, Captain Lucky, Bear Creek, Girl Girl's Weird Thing (yes, that's really its name), Cherokee Green, Pineapple, and Martino's Roma



I would love to swap some seeds, but I’m all the way in England so they probably wouldn’t make it through customs.


----------



## Terri E (Jul 17, 2018)

Saponista said:


> It looks beautiful Terri, what a lovely place to live!
> Thank you so very much! I love the mountains
> 
> 
> I would love to swap some seeds, but I’m all the way in England so they probably wouldn’t make it through customs.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 17, 2018)

you have so many kinds of heritage tomatoes in States ,  In my city (75000 peeple) we can get like 5 kinds maybe 5 I personally had seen three kinds my favorite is almost black tomato ,  Black Krim ,  I think


----------



## DawninWA (Jul 17, 2018)

There's a forum called Tomatoville, the members often have seed swaps, where they exchange tomato seeds for the cost of shipping.  I know there's a Canada swap that happens once a year.  And others will send to other countries.  Great way to get some really nice and hard to find varieties.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 18, 2018)

DawninWA said:


> There's a forum called Tomatoville, the members often have seed swaps, where they exchange tomato seeds for the cost of shipping.  I know there's a Canada swap that happens once a year.  And others will send to other countries.  Great way to get some really nice and hard to find varieties.


I do not grow veggies from seed it is too much work and I do not have that much time, so I just buy seedlings from good supplier


----------



## DebbieG (Jul 18, 2018)

All I wanted was a couple lousy tomatoes, cantaloupe and watermelon.  The first night I lost the cucumber plant, the next a pepper and so it went! We put the game camera up and got these.  The fox eats the tomatoes and the rabbit eats the cantaloupe plant and the leaves from the watermelon.  Last night the rabbit got in again, despite putting up extra fences and ate the little cantaloupe leaves that had started back. Luckily the fox didn't find the peach tree until the only ones left on the tree were the ones the birds and ants had gotten, but he climbed up there and got those too!! lol I've been fighting drought and 100 plus temps, I didn't know the wildlife were going to be against me too!!! lol I guess I'm just lucky they both haven't shown up at the same time!! That would not be good!!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, one might cure the other issue


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2018)

Many times I have watched rabbits jump up onto our 3 foot high raised garden beds to eat the vegetation therein.  Keeping rabbits out is not an easy task.  But I love watching the rabbits, so never mind sharing vegetation with them.  

I do get irritated when I see a squirrel rip an eggplant off the plant, take one bite an toss it aside because it doesn't like the taste.  I had not planted enough of them to share, unfortunately.


----------



## Susie (Jul 19, 2018)

I did not know that foxes were omnivores.  Interesting!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 19, 2018)

Squirrels are nightmare in my region,  They ruined my bed with Parsley root, very important veggie for me, I have none.  They were digging in it


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hate squirrels.
But I think we have some smart ones here.
I used to feed one from the window, he was so brazen but cute.  Then I got the Hens and couldn't have a squirrel eating the organic feed.  Way too $$$.
I started to just stop feeding him, then started to chase him off.  Even threw a flip flop at him a few times but never hit him.
He left, no biggie as there is someone the next street over that feeds everyday to the wild life.

BUT then there is another one that obviously didn't like the Weed block I put on the fence between my neighbor and me.  He started to rip it off, just one section.  2 times then stopped... so far.

I moved from a house with Squirrels in the attic after doing everything short of blasting off the roof.... they stayed, I left.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 19, 2018)

DawninWA said:


> There's a forum called Tomatoville, the members often have seed swaps, where they exchange tomato seeds for the cost of shipping.  I know there's a Canada swap that happens once a year.  And others will send to other countries.  Great way to get some really nice and hard to find varieties.



Thank you that’s fantastic, I’ll have a look! I love the heritage varieties. We have a heritage seed library in the uk that you pay to be a me,bet of, but I missed this year’s deadline to apply so I will join next year and try some of their varieties too!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Hate squirrels.



Thankfully, I don't have any squirrels in my neighborhood, but our best friends have quite a pesky one that seems to laugh at every effort made to make it go away. Lately, it's been caught eating the protective sheath that covers the electrical wires in the car engine. It has been getting up into the engine from underneath and chomping away at the sheath. The wires have had to be totally replaced twice already and my friends are just about at their wits end.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jul 19, 2018)

I was up in my garden today. I has a suspicion we have am unvited guest coming for dinner (eats part of the tomatoes and goes) and i was checking if said guest had come last night. Well, said guest was there! Mom and baby mice (just one baby) probably very confused as to why the tomato plans were not on their usuall spot (i moved them because of them!). They went back to their house (they live on my neighbors attic) but the baby had some trouble climbing the wall... he finally did.
Now i kinda feel guilty because mom cant feed baby my tomatoes (i dont have anything agains mice, i think they are kinda cute). Oh well...


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 19, 2018)

I received my organic, heirloom tomato seeds today that I ordered from TomatoFest. I bought Black Prince, Opalka, Heidi, Principe Borghese, and Black Cherry. They also sent me a free/bonus packet of Grandfather Martino tomato seeds. Now comes the task of trying to decide which 2 of them I'll be planting in my tower come August, although I'm _really_ tempted to plant 3 again. Black Prince is on the top of my list.


IrishLass


----------

